# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  hallo allemaal

## tham

hallo allemaal,
ik ben thamara.
ik heb me aangemeld voor deze forum om meer informatie te krijgen over mijn medicijnen en het gebruik ervan.
ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen met mijn vragen


groeten thamara

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Thamara, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

